# Sports(wo)man's Warehouse DO Recipe Contest



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

Sports(wo)man's Warehouse is having a DO recipe contest with some nice loot for the prize-winning recipe!










http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/sportsmans/Cast-Iron-Cooking/category/cat101733


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Ooo TY HillbillyGirl...I did make a pork stew awhile back in my dutch oven. Kind of a *******/Mexican take on Pueblo stew. I made the stew like Grandma, left out the carrots and added cactus and hominy. AND I can not make a biscuit if my life depended on it, so I dropped biscuit dough made from Bisquick on top of the stew then baked it.

You have inspired me to enter, good luck if You enter, and again thanks.
Jack


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett - You're welcome! I've never tried Pueblo stew, let alone cactus or hominy. Good luck in the contest! I'm still trying to decide on what tried and true recipe to enter or if I should create something new.


----------

